# Hunting without a noseband?



## Haphazardhacker (3 October 2015)

Is it acceptable ? Does anyone do it? 

Going on a newcomers meet next Saturday, I plan to plait but is it compulsory? 

Also boots, we have a set of white tendon boots but also some navy neoprene ones. She will be wearing over reach boots anyway but have not decided if she will be booted all round, guessing the darker ones are more acceptable.


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2015)

I wouldn't but there are no set rules - no reason not to use a cavesson noseband tbh.

I don't usually plait until opening meet, so the choice is yours.

No to the white boots - as long as you and your horse are smart and neat then it doesn't really matter, however I am a traditionalist


----------



## Haphazardhacker (3 October 2015)

Ok , thanks. Will pick up a cavasson and use the navy boots. Think I will aim to plait but if it all goes wrong I won't stress about it.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 October 2015)

Traditionally  horses wear their cavesson nosebands tighter than normal out hunting because it's thought that they can help prevent the horse breaking it's jaw in a fall.
Happily I have no personal experiences that can prove or disprove this .


----------



## Mike007 (3 October 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Traditionally  horses wear their cavesson nosebands tighter than normal out hunting because it's thought that they can help prevent the horse breaking it's jaw in a fall.
Happily I have no personal experiences that can prove or disprove this .
		
Click to expand...

That is also my understanding ,and why nosebands are compulsory for xc in BE


----------



## tallyho! (3 October 2015)

You should probably use one just in case it face-plants and breaks it's jaw on mud, or a fence or someones backside. It only needs to be done up so tight as it can't yaw it's jaw open so as to shovel at something random. As long as it can still breathe and comfortably swallow is the accepted norm.

Tighter than usual is a bit excessive.


----------



## Haphazardhacker (3 October 2015)

Didn't know that. Have been reading and apparently years ago in the hunting field, people didn't  use nosebands as was considered excess tack for a long days hunting.


----------



## tallyho! (3 October 2015)

DPTS


----------



## tallyho! (3 October 2015)

Haphazardhacker said:



			Didn't know that. Have been reading and apparently years ago in the hunting field, people didn't  use nosebands as was considered excess tack for a long days hunting.
		
Click to expand...

Years ago, people who got to hunt didn't care about how many horses they broke out hunting or how. Most people these days have just the one, or maybe two. Excess or minimalistic tack is just a trend. It waxes and wanes. Don't overthink it. Go with what you feel happy with. I know people who hunt with a plain cavesson, no shoes, no boots and no special bra!!!!!


----------



## Haphazardhacker (3 October 2015)

Oh bloody he'll haven't even considered what bra to wear


----------



## madmav (3 October 2015)

Haphazardhacker said:



			Oh bloody he'll haven't even considered what bra to wear 

Click to expand...

Cross-noseband under your shirt?!


----------



## Enfys (4 October 2015)

Haphazardhacker said:



			Is it acceptable ? Does anyone do it? 

Going on a newcomers meet next Saturday, I plan to plait but is it compulsory? 

Also boots, we have a set of white tendon boots but also some navy neoprene ones. She will be wearing over reach boots anyway but have not decided if she will be booted all round, guessing the darker ones are more acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

No noseband?  I have seen plenty of people hunting without a noseband, bridles without nosebands leave a horse looking a bit unfinished,  and turnout is noticed, but if you have a good reason for not using one then if anyone mentions the lack of one explain why you don't use one - simple. Will your horse take a simple cavesson?

Plaiting before opening meet is not compulsory, but it looks much tidier and if you make the effort to turn yourself out well then do the same for your horse. 

Boots, less is more in the hunting field. I always used white boots (if my horses needed them) purely because my horses were greys or had white legs, black boots look as obvious on white legged horses as white ones do on dark legged horses. At the end of the day though use what you like and your horse needs, white boots will very soon get muddy and blend in anyway  If your horse doesn't need boots then they can be more trouble than they are worth, all sorts of sand and grit can get inside and cause rubs.


Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Enfys (4 October 2015)

Haphazardhacker said:



			Oh bloody he'll haven't even considered what bra to wear 

Click to expand...

A good sports one, or two! Depends how bouncy your horse is. Sore boobs are hell  Take that from someone who has always hunted jiggy horses, and now has one that never walks a step.


----------



## tallyho! (4 October 2015)

Haphazardhacker said:



			Oh bloody he'll haven't even considered what bra to wear 

Click to expand...

Lol!!!


----------

